# Leisure Battery Fuse



## Jackeen38 (Oct 5, 2016)

Whilst replacing the Main & Leisure batteries under the driver's seat, I must have shorted the cable (sparking). Didn't realise the fuse had blown as it then passed MOT & only later checked & found none of the Leisure lights & step were not working. Can anybody tell me what type of fuse it is. It is an inline 30 amp. I'd rather have the fuse before I remove the seat.
The 'van is a Ford Hobby T600FC 2006 L/H Drive.
Jackeen38


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm bumping this Jackeen but it seems to me you've answered your own question - 30amp inline. Are they all blade fuses these days or is there something different?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Hobby has an inline fuse under drivers seat but didn't realise it was a 30amp. It is just a glass regular cylindrical fuse and can be accessed from under the front of the seat without removing it.

Ray.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

My 750 has a "MTA" strip fuse holder into which is fitted a 30amp Midi fuse. It is situated alongside my vehicle battery, which in my case is under the bonnet, and is connected to the posative (+) terminal, where it then goes to my leasure battery controller/distribution point. 
The fuse holder is 60mm x 27mm.
Mick


----------

